# Need a help from Nokia 2.3 users



## EricaR (Aug 12, 2020)

Have you updated your device recently? It seems that recent update cause sound and notification  issues. what about your experience? A Nokia 2.3 stopped ringing and signalling of messages from viber and messenger ..I want to make sure if this is a update issue or specific issue on the device.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 12, 2020)

I have no exact experience but I had Nokia 2.2 before I bought my iPhone 8+ used 3 months ago, it worked just like always after updating it. So the problems started after the update, was it an Android update or just some security update?


----------



## EricaR (Aug 14, 2020)

just a security patch


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 14, 2020)

I'd pull a hard reset


----------

